# Music & Photos Not Accessible



## 242e (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi gang - 

I have my TIVO Series 2.0 hooked up to my wireless network. The Tivo connects every evening through the network and it is working fine. I installed Tivo Desktop 2.0 and using this can see all the programs stored on my Tivo and I have successfully downloaded programs from the Tivo to my desktop.

But......I can no longer see my published photos and music on my Tivo. I used to be able to do this but with the new 2.0 Desktop I can't. There are music and photos published using the desktop that were transfered when I upgraded.

Any ideas?


----------



## ksujeff99 (Nov 23, 2004)

242e said:


> Hi gang -
> 
> But......I can no longer see my published photos and music on my Tivo. I used to be able to do this but with the new 2.0 Desktop I can't. There are music and photos published using the desktop that were transfered when I upgraded.
> 
> Any ideas?


I think I have a similar problem. Up until recently I have been able to use TiVo Desktop 2.0 without problem on my Windows 2000 machine. I have been using both the TiVo Server to publish photos and music and TiVoToGo to transfer recordings back to the Windows machine. Recently however my TiVo cannot find the server running on my Windows machine nor can TiVo Desktop find my TiVo on the network. BUT, using the address "TiVo's IP Address"/nowplaying/index.html, I can browse all the files on my Tivo without problem. I do not have a firewall running.

I also have a Mac running TiVo Desktop that the TiVo can see just fine so I do not believe the problem is network related.

It seems that these problems began happening with the latest software upgrade on my TiVo.


----------



## smittynyla (Mar 7, 2002)

For me, the problem seemed to be with ZoneAlarm. Giving TIVO "permission" in ZoneAlarm didn't help. I had to exit it completely. When I did, they instantly appeared.


----------



## brianp12 (Mar 1, 2005)

In my experience, sometimes when entering Photos and Music on the Tivo, the My Music and My photos links pop right up, sometimes they don't. If I exit out, and enter back into the menu (sometimes a few times is necessary), they will show up. My Tivo is also connected through a wireless gateway. I also noticed this occurence on a friends Tivo.

Brian


----------



## Lobomajk (Dec 4, 2004)

I am also having problems getting the music files to play on the Tivo. I have the Tivo Series 2, wireless network, TIVO Desktop Software....

The photo transfer to the TIVO shows all the photos I added to the Desktop Software and they are viewable, however -- even though the TIVO shows my music files, when I select them the TIVO reports - "NON PLAYABLE". These files are in a Real Player format and I'm guessing Tivo won't play them - anyone know how to convert these (paid for) files and what format they need to be in to be playable on the TIVO?

Thanks for help & advise.

Linda Lowe


----------



## Dubbadown (Dec 6, 2002)

Lobomajk said:


> The photo transfer to the TIVO shows all the photos I added to the Desktop Software and they are viewable, however -- even though the TIVO shows my music files, when I select them the TIVO reports - "NON PLAYABLE". These files are in a Real Player format and I'm guessing Tivo won't play them - anyone know how to convert these (paid for) files and what format they need to be in to be playable on the TIVO?
> 
> T


The files need to be in mp3 format for the Tivo to recognize and play them. If you are using Real Player, when you are burning a CD onto your computer, go into Preferences, and then CD, then pick mp3 under "when saving a CD to my library". That should get you some playable files for your Tivo. Unfortunately, this won't help you on all of the CDs you have already burned. You will probably have to re-burn them if you want them compatible with Tivo.

As far as others go who have had trouble viewing their music on the Tivo, after downloading Desktop 2.0, here is my post in another thread which worked for me.

Finding Music on Tivo


----------



## mouseman73 (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm seeing something similar and this happened on both of my Tivo boxes. The first time I went to the Music & photos menu (after the 7.1 update) I was able to see entries for my music server and photo server, and go in and listen to music, view playlists, pics, etc. But then as soon as I went back to the main screen, both entries disappeared and I haven't been able to get them back since! (Tried restarting the Tivo and the music/photos server). Doesn't work if I manually enter the server IP address either. 

It's almost as if the Tivos have "blacklisted" my server.  

Anyone actually heard anything official from Tivo about this problem? I hate not having my music library available!


----------



## jcinsc (Aug 21, 2004)

I had a similar problem with my wireless networked Music & Photo folders not showing on Tivo boxes all of a sudden. Used to show just fine, then it did not and I had not made any changes. When I saw this thread, I checked my Tivo boxes and guess what? They show just fine now; my Tivo-to-computer network is back in business. Too strange, I did not do anything different and now the network works again. During the time the Tivo-to-computer network was mysteriously broken, my 2 Tivos were still networked. Beats me what is going on, but at least it works now.


----------



## jushen1 (Sep 19, 2004)

Just found this thread. I am having this problem starting very recently, and I suspect too it's due to the new sw on my Toshiba SD-H400 ... it used to work fine ...  As some other poster said, each PC and Toshiba's network functions are stil working fine, they just stop talking to each other.


----------



## TechDreamer (Jan 27, 2002)

I'm getting the same warning message. I'm so tired of Tivo's crap.

My connection to the HMO features is flaky, but all the other connections work fine (TivoToGo, Tivo updates, etc.). I run a wired connection straight to Tivo.


----------



## TomMercer (Mar 28, 2005)

I have the latest Mac OS 10.3.8 and Tivo Publisher 1.9.1

My music and photos stopped working as well.

But it came back after I restarted my Tivo.


----------



## mherdeen (Jan 5, 2003)

I have 2 tivos, 1 wired, 1 wireless - Everything works fine. Music/Photos display all 3 PC's in my house running Tivo Desktop.

I purchased a new 140 hour tivo and set it up this past week. Everything is working fine EXCEPT it can't display 1 of my 3 pc's running Tivo Desktop with published music/photos. (The other 2 tivos see this PC fine).

New tivo does have 7.1 update - I can even see the tivo from the PC that's not displaying.

Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## bigcat (Apr 11, 2003)

My '140' 60hr S2 has been working fine with HMO and HME apps for ever and still works fine, it has SW version 7.1a and is on a wired network. 

I just bought a new '540' 40hr for my kids, it is set up on a WG111 wireless adapter and has now updated to 7.1b. 

The new unit can update over the network, and I can access the HTML now playing from a PC and the transfer from one box to the other works fine. I can also download programs from both boxes in TiVo2Go and speed on the wireless unit is not much slower than the wired one. 

BUT ...... the new unit will not see any of my HMO or HME apps!! I have 4 or 5 in all including IPhoto an a MAC, JavaHMO, Galleon, a Flickr client, GoogleMaps and the TiVo Quickstart set (Guess that's more like 6). They all work on the older wired box, but the only thing the new one see's in Best Buy and Nikon. I tried adding the servers by IP address, but still no luck. 

Any ideas any one, what's going on?


----------



## Stormspace (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm running JavaHMO 2.4 and have noticed that some of the MP3's on my media server aren't recognized. In every case the MP3's have been ripped from purchased CD's using Music match. Does anyone have a solution or someplace I can look?


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

My parent's recently got an 80-hour HUMAX TiVo and I am having the same problem trying to get their's to work! I installed a NetGear WG111 wireless adapter and it's hooked to a Linksys WRT54G router. Sometimes the the music and photo folders are there, sometimes they aren't. Sometimes they flash back and forth on the screen. After a while, they usually disappear until I reboot or reboot the router, even if it does have a good connection and TiVo Desktop sees it. I also can't get any HME stuff to work at all. I'm about to pull my hair out...

Can someone at TiVo comment on this? Pony??


----------



## Mishi4 (Jul 13, 2005)

ksujeff99 said:


> I think I have a similar problem. Up until recently I have been able to use TiVo Desktop 2.0 without problem on my Windows 2000 machine. I have been using both the TiVo Server to publish photos and music and TiVoToGo to transfer recordings back to the Windows machine. Recently however my TiVo cannot find the server running on my Windows machine nor can TiVo Desktop find my TiVo on the network. BUT, using the address "TiVo's IP Address"/nowplaying/index.html, I can browse all the files on my Tivo without problem. I do not have a firewall running.
> 
> I also have a Mac running TiVo Desktop that the TiVo can see just fine so I do not believe the problem is network related.
> 
> It seems that these problems began happening with the latest software upgrade on my TiVo.


Question for Mac user. I have spoken to Apple Care and Tivo support and they both cannot help me. But I know this can be done. I have Mac 0S 10.3.9. I downloaded the tivo desktop 1.9.1. When I go to Sys preferences/sharing/firewall Tivo doesn't show up. But it does show up in Sys preferences/other. I can turn it on and publish music and photos but I can never see it on my Tivo. Help! Any suggestions?


----------



## Unix_Beard (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm also having this problem with a Humax 80 Hr. My Tivo brand Series 2 sees the iTunes server just fine so its something with this unit. I'm tearing my hair out as well. I've tried everything to get it working again. It used to work fine so I'm wondering if some incremental software update on the Humax hosed something.


----------



## larrywade (Jan 13, 2005)

My setup is almost identical, and the problems I'm experiencing are very similar: sporadically I will see my tivoserver on my Tivo, with the IP address showing up as the PC's (running XP HE) name. Other times, it appears as the numeric IP address and I know that it won't be able to access it.

It's been a number of months since there's been a post to this thread, so has the issue been resolved? Anyone know the answer?

L.


----------



## ctyankee07 (Jan 10, 2006)

Yes I am having this problem too. My Tivo won't show my pc in the music and photos section, but I can transfer shows from the tivo to the pc just fine. Anyone have any luck with this??


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

Gonna bump this - this has been exceedingly frustrating, haven't had any luck. By manually entering in my computer's IP address to the TiVo, I was able to access files. But as soon as I left the Music menu, the Tivo could no longer see my computer.


----------



## andrewilliamson (Nov 23, 2004)

Two networked Tivos, one wired one wireless to a linksys 4-port wireless router. It always worked before but just can't get the music & photos folder to find the computer serving up the pictures/music.

Tivo2go seems to work fine, the PC in question can see programs on both Tivos and pull them.

I have tried with both the newest version of desktop and previous version, no luck. last time I got this to work i think was pre-December patch.

Andre


----------



## danentin (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a new PC which I installed Tivo Desktop 2.2 on and I'm able to see my Now Playing list from my PC and my Tivo can use the network for updating the schedule but Tivo can't see the Photos that I've published. I also have the Yahoo and other internet add-ons working. On my old PC using a previous version of Tivo Desktop I didn't have a problem. I tried the troubleshooting Tivo Support note called "My DVR Cannot Find My Music or Photos Server (Windows)" but that didn't work. Any other ideas?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

A mistake I have made in the past is trying to put files in folders I don't have access to, like putting a shortcut to a photo that is actually located in a different user's "My Documents" on the same PC into the folder I publish under my username. The TiVo Server can't see those since it doesn't have access.


----------



## Luckydawg (Apr 1, 2004)

I just upgraded by single drive 40 hour to 300 hours (120/160gb twin). I have the same problem accessing my PC (an unexpected error occurred while accessing the server - error code #3-43-100) and my Tivo to go has stopped working also. The error code changes to just 43-100 if I'm trying to access my photo directory instead of music.

Here's the weird part: from my laptop, if I click on select files to transfer, Tivo says "there are no Tivo DVRs on the network" and won't let me access mine. But from my Tivo now playing list, it shows my PC and lets me access those programs I've already downloaded to my PC.  

PS - I've confirmed my media access key.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

Well, judging from the replies it seems like this is a not-uncommon problem. But also not an easy one to solve.

Tivo -> accesses network for updates, doesn't see computer even with direct IP entered
Computer -> sees TiVo, can access Tivo-to-go


----------



## shuntera (Jan 31, 2006)

Huh, I just posted a new thread on the problem I was seeing, looks like you are all seeing similar issues.

I too can transfer files from my Tivo to my PC without a problem, it seems to be when working on the Tivo side that it has trouble finding my PC.

Could this be wireless related? ANyone seeing this problem with a hard wired Tivo?


----------



## shuntera (Jan 31, 2006)

I signed up to get the Yahoo content, podcasts etc weks and weeks ago. I was told at the time it woud take about 2 weeks before that content appeared on my Tivo, but still nothing.

Have they stopped adding people to the trial?


----------



## Luckydawg (Apr 1, 2004)

There must be something in the DHCP or network related because a reboot of my PC and everything was fine again: I was able to see my tivo from my laptop and my tivo was able to access my media, photos, etc. on my laptop.

Of course, an hour later it wasn't working again.  

PS - you really want to be careful about sharing your full photo directory with anyone who happens to sit in front of your tv while you happen to have your PC turned on. I disabled sharing that particular directory after seeing what this could lead to.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Nov 20, 2002)

There's a thread in the Tivo Help Center discussing how the problem may be related to overlap in wireless channels between your system and someone else's. I'm going to try to poke around with that idea tonight and see where it leads.


----------

